# August's Photo Challenge



## Sephiroth (Aug 1, 2009)

The theme for August will be...


*TIME*​ 
*It could be the technique you use, or it could be your subjects (or, indeed, both); it could be a single shot, or it may be expressed through your two entries combined.  As long as you feel it conforms to the theme, the only limit is your imagination.  *​ 


The same rules as always apply:

- only two photographs per participant
- do not use photographs already posted around the site
- voting begins on or around the 27th of the month
- all Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)
- the winner must post a new challenge within a reasonable timeframe (preferably within a couple of days)

_

Looking forward to seeing your interpretations!  _


----------



## Wybren (Aug 2, 2009)

ooh this is a good subject, very challenging.

Well here is my first one, I was out last night at the Pine Rivers Show and took this with a slow shutter speed


----------



## Lioness (Aug 2, 2009)

Oooh...will have to think about this.


----------



## Culhwch (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow, interesting theme. It's going to take some thought...


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 2, 2009)

Beautiful picture Wybren. you've got this month's  challenge off to a high quality start


----------



## BookStop (Aug 2, 2009)

Congrats on your win, Seph. This is a very good theme - challenging - and I will have to ponder at great depth.

Wybren - gorgeous fireworks!


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 2, 2009)

Congrats on the win Seph and interesting theme...

Hows this?






And typing on a typewriter hurts the fingers after a little while...


----------



## AE35Unit (Aug 2, 2009)

Good call Seph!
Here's one of mine-thanks to Lioness for the encouragement!


----------



## Lioness (Aug 2, 2009)

I like this one a lot. And it is perfect for the theme.


----------



## Wybren (Aug 2, 2009)

Well done Larry!! That is perfect for this theme!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Aug 3, 2009)

This is a great theme Seph!  And some great great shots already...


----------



## AE35Unit (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's my second entry, taken yesterday at Preston Park Museum. This is a street preserved as it was in Victorian times.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, folks!  Glad you like the theme.  




Larry, am really liking your entries.  Both great shots, and very fitting.


----------



## AE35Unit (Aug 10, 2009)

Howdee Seph,and thanks!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Wybren (Aug 10, 2009)

Very good Hoopy!


----------



## AE35Unit (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes hoop that must have took some work as you can't do multiple exposures on a digi. So you must have taken lots of photos and merged them in photoshop or similar.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Aug 11, 2009)

A bit of effort was involved, but not quite as much as that! The longest shutter speed I have on my camera is four seconds, so I used that while turning the hands on the clock.


----------



## AE35Unit (Aug 11, 2009)

HoopyFrood said:


> A bit of effort was involved, but not quite as much as that! The longest shutter speed I have on my camera is four seconds, so I used that while turning the hands on the clock.



So how many exposures did you make?


----------



## BookStop (Aug 16, 2009)

Time stands still in a Scottish graveyard


----------



## Culhwch (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice one, 'Stop. Mine first is following the same theme...


----------



## BookStop (Aug 17, 2009)

Good contrast. Makes it look a bit spooky...


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Aug 17, 2009)

Here is my first submission:


----------



## Wybren (Aug 18, 2009)

I can see this month is really going to be tough!

Bookstop, which cemetary is that?


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Aug 18, 2009)

Holy moley these are great!


----------



## Wybren (Aug 18, 2009)

This is my second entry


----------



## AE35Unit (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice tone on that one Wy!


----------



## Culhwch (Aug 19, 2009)

Love it, Wy. Thinking outside the box, and yet very literally...


----------



## PhoenixRising (Aug 19, 2009)

Quick question. Does photoshop art count? If it's made up of various photographs?


----------



## Wybren (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Cul, I was having trouble thinging of what to do, then I remembered Ihad had this idea for a previous challenge and never did it.

Phoenix I think there have been photoshopped photos entered before.


----------



## BookStop (Aug 20, 2009)

Neat one, Wybren! I'd not thought of that definition of time 

(graveyard was behind Blair castle [I think] in Scotland - really old and quite beautiful)


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Aug 21, 2009)

BookStop said:


> Time stands still in a Scottish graveyard


----------



## Erin99 (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Wybren (Aug 26, 2009)

OHH Nice Leish! I was wondering where you shots were.


----------



## Lioness (Aug 26, 2009)

Drat...I forgot about this one...

Might have to give it a miss. I'm way too tired/mentally exhausted to go photo hunting, or even photo shooting.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 26, 2009)

Great pics, folks.  I'm going to find it very difficult to choose one!

PhoenixRising -- yes, we've had entries like that before (and we have a couple this month, it seems, including my own...).  It's something they seem to allow in most photo contests around t'internet, too.   



Only one entry from me; three exposures:


----------



## Wybren (Aug 26, 2009)

I love the colour in that middle exposure, the sunset has given the clouds a nice glow.

When I was in sydney a few years ago the art gallery had a photo that was a landscape, made of a series of shots, the first shot taken at sunrise over the ocean and the last was sunset in the west and all the joining photos were of the hours in between. so as you looked from left to right you got a sense of the day spanning across the landscape.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Aug 28, 2009)

Are you ready for another round of voting!?!? It's that time and as always, the rules are as follows - 


****Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge****​ 


**Please do not vote for yourself**
**You may only cast your vote once**
**The poll will end at 11:59 pm on Monday 8/31 (Arizona time)**​ 
The winner will decide the challenge theme for September! 



* Good Luck Everyone!!! *​ 
*Cast your vote*​


----------



## BookStop (Aug 28, 2009)

(WHen I voted, error page came up, but when I checked poll results it had counted the vote, so if anyone else has problem with error page, might want to check results before re-voting)

I voted hoopy after careful consideration and a little bit of hair pulling  Wy's definition shot was a close second, with Cul's old shot, and Maj's type, and Leish's peppers...man, i really enjoyed everyone's shots this onth (hence the hair pulling).


----------



## Culhwch (Aug 28, 2009)

It was hard picking a standout. I went for Wy's definition in the end. Clever subject well executed.

I got the error message too, but my vote registered.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 28, 2009)

Sephiroth, those photos are great. It's quite amazing how different the building looks in the differing weather. I know it's the same building, but...


----------



## Wybren (Aug 29, 2009)

I dunno which one to pick, there are so many I like and think deserve to win.


----------



## Lioness (Aug 29, 2009)

I voted for AE35Unit...I like the watch


----------



## AE35Unit (Aug 30, 2009)

I really like Culs shot,a great study in B/W but it didn't really say Time to me you know? So I voted for Wy who's shot of the book definitely did say Time. But guys,where is everyone? We need more members joining in!


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 30, 2009)

I voted for Larry.  I loved both of his shots: the watches, and especially the old street scene...and they really said 'Time' to me.  

And I agree, Larry.  It's a shame more people didn't join in.  




Rodders said:


> Sephiroth, those photos are great. It's quite amazing how different the building looks in the differing weather. I know it's the same building, but...



Thanks, Rodders!  Both the middle and bottom shots are high dynamic range (HDR) images, composed of three shots at different exposure levels, merged in order to try and reproduce the vivid colours and contrast of the original scene.  The top (night) one is a thirty-second exposure. 

...and don't forget, as a Chrons member, you're allowed to cast your vote!


----------



## Wybren (Aug 31, 2009)

I went with Bookstop this month. 

Everyone did a really great job this month and I would just like to say that it is great to see how everyone is improving since we started these challenges over a year ago. Well done everyone


----------



## Grimward (Aug 31, 2009)

They're all great, folks.  A shame that I can only vote for one!


----------



## Wybren (Aug 31, 2009)

I know, I nearly abstained from voting this month because I was having trouble deciding.


----------



## Culhwch (Aug 31, 2009)

AE35Unit said:


> I really like Culs shot,a great study in B/W but it didn't really say Time to me you know?


 
Agreed, but it was the only thing I'd taken this month that even remotely linked to the theme. Was a busy month, unfortunately...


----------



## AE35Unit (Aug 31, 2009)

Culhwch said:


> Agreed, but it was the only thing I'd taken this month that even remotely linked to the theme. Was a busy month, unfortunately...



Hey its still a great shot. In fact I could see that framed on a wall!


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 31, 2009)

Well Mr. AE35Unit I thought your first pic of the watches was the best...so I'm voting for that one.

*EDIT: *Looks like I may have bumped you into the lead. If you win you owe me a beer Stanley....


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Sep 1, 2009)

And with 36% of the vote, our winner for August is......


*AE35Unit!!!*​

Congratulations AE!!! It's great to see a long time participant in the challenges get a win. Whenever you're ready, post up the new challenge for September. Let's try to get some more participants this month!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats, Mr. Unit!  A well-deserved win.  Looking forward to seeing your theme!  ^_^



And yes, it would be great if we could get more entrants.  Come on, Chronners!  Get snapping!  





AE35Unit said:


> Hey its still a great shot. In fact I could see that framed on a wall!



Agreed.  It was the one I almost voted for.


----------



## BookStop (Sep 1, 2009)

Well done, AE!


----------



## Wybren (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations Larry! 

I have been thinking on how we could get more people to be involved, and this is just a suggestion mind you.
In the forums for my 3d stuff the challenge entries arent voted on, the subject for the challenge is voted on and people are allowed to enter as much as they like and they can also request critique on how to improve and people will comment on them.

 Perhaps at the end of the next challenge we take suggestions for a subject and vote on that rather than on a winner. Taking away the competitive nature of the challenge might make more people intersted in joining in.


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 1, 2009)

That sounds a good idea Wy! 
Now can I just say *OMG I WON SOMETHING!*  
Now to think of a subject•••


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 1, 2009)

Oops phone coughed,double posting


----------



## Rodders (Sep 4, 2009)

Congratulations AE35Unit.


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 4, 2009)

Rodders said:


> Congratulations AE35Unit.


Cheers Rodders


----------

